
A Shift in the ATM Malware Landscape from Physical to Network-based Attacks - antimora
https://www.trendmicro.com/vinfo/us/security/news/cybercrime-and-digital-threats/shift-in-atm-malware-landscape-to-network-based-attacks
======
Animats
From the article: _A majority of ATMs installed worldwide still run either
Windows XP or Windows XP Embedded._

You'd think ATMs would run LynxOS or QNX or some real embedded OS, preferably
booted from ROM. But no.

~~~
thisisit
Yes it is surprising. Wondering what's really the cause of it? Is the ATM
Front end code or ability to train and maintain windows XP.

~~~
KekDemaga
Does Red Hat have an embedded version? If not I suspect the reason is
"Enterprise (TM)"

------
whipoodle
Nice to see attacks that require the vigilance of banks and financial
networks. I'm tired of seeing advisories on how consumers can detect and avoid
card skimmers. Your network infrastructure is not our responsibility, and
neither is your physical infrastructure.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://gizmodo.com/hackers-found-a-new-way-to-rip-off-
atms-...](https://gizmodo.com/hackers-found-a-new-way-to-rip-off-
atms-1818859798), which points to this.

